# Hermit Crabs



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Davey is frickin cool I like to watch him sift through the sand and eat and then he flicks it away when he is done. He also comes out of his shell not completely lol but it is cool about his coloring he has red all over with lil white spots and it looks like some yellow on his back


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Boy isn't there arse end ugly...what kind of hermit is he?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you should get other shells in your tank so he can move house to house..and yes when there out and about there gruesome looking creatures..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

davey is pretty and when I find some shells I will


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

my hermit crabs are a trip. one of my red leg hermits killed a snail and stole his shell and i saw one of my blue legs pull another blue leg out of his shell and take it. They're mean little buggers!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yeah, a friend of mine has had a hermit crab kill a chocolate chip starfish, I would have opened the door and seen how far I could throw it if it was mine


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a blue hermit but I need a bigger tank first


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lahot said:


> yeah, a friend of mine has had a hermit crab kill a chocolate chip starfish, I would have opened the door and seen how far I could throw it if it was mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> my hermit crabs are a trip. one of my red leg hermits killed a snail and stole his shell and i saw one of my blue legs pull another blue leg out of his shell and take it. They're mean little buggers!










mine have done the same


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I just picked up 5 of the little buggers today. They are about the size of a nickel for $8 for 4. The guy gave me 5.

How big do they get and how fast do they grow?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I just picked up 5 of the little buggers today. They are about the size of a nickel for $8 for 4. The guy gave me 5.
> 
> How big do they get and how fast do they grow?


 what type of hermit crabs


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up 5 of the little buggers today. They are about the size of a nickel for $8 for 4. The guy gave me 5.
> ...


 I really don't know. I'll shoot some pics tonight.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If the rock is not to heavy for davey he likes to lift it up is that because he is eating the life on the rock?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

is davey a blue legged hermit crab- they are reef safe and if he is, he's probably only eating alge. common hermits can be destructive, and if he's a common, he may be comsuming growths or organisms other then alge.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

he is a common so I am going to have to get some more live rock


----------

